# No option for Black or XL on qualified vehicles?



## MajorJohnny (Jun 9, 2020)

So, I have a 2019 Chrysler Pacifica that qualifies for xl, but that option never shows, and I never get xl rides on Uber. Of course, it works just fine on Lyft. I just purchased a Mercedes C300 Sedan, with the intention of being able to get black rides. It is qualified, including color. However, it does not show the option to select black rides. Has anybody had this issue before? I tried calling support, but that guy's advice was just make another account. Not so sure about that.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

*Uber Black* is not offered in every city, and even if it is, there is a cap on how many *Black* Cars are allowed to be active on the road. ... If *Uber* is accepting new vehicles for *Black* and SUV service in your area, then you can apply as an *Uber Black* driver at anytime, assuming you *have* the proper credentials.May 6, 2020.
Check Uber Web site for your state to see if it has Black.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Did you request that black car be added to your Options? Did you purchase your commercial insurance required for black car (around $4500)?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

XL should show if your eligible (and if the pacifica is the mini-van i think it is it should qualify), put in a support ticket.

Uber black on the other hand may require commercial insurance and a local vehicle for hire/black car permit. ($4000+ a year for insurance, who knows for the permit)

I wouldn't count on EVER getting uber black. There may be a cap on the number of vehicles.

You should have XL, there's generally no limits or extra requirements.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Awesome. Your enthusiasm to go out and invest in yourself with that new Benz before even reading the rules is the same run through walls (laws) attitude that birthed Uber to start.

Good luck, you are going to love it.


----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

I believe Uber black you also have to have commercial insurance. As for xl go to the hub and if your vehicle qualifies the can add it for you. Don’t ever use the people on the phone they can’t do anything but read what is on their screen


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

You need limo plates, Blk on Blk interior, commercial insurance, and a lot of patience for black. XL should be fine check the list of vehicles at the Uber website. Maybe Pacifica isn’t listed as an xl vehicle. Seems to be a little bias when it comes to Chrysler/Dodge vehicles.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> *Uber Black* is not offered in every city, and even if it is, there is a cap on how many *Black* Cars are allowed to be active on the road. ... If *Uber* is accepting new vehicles for *Black* and SUV service in your area, then you can apply as an *Uber Black* driver at anytime, assuming you *have* the proper credentials.May 6, 2020.
> Check Uber Web site for your state to see if it has Black.


Maybe he should have asked somebody this question before purchasing a MBZ C300 to use for black.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

12345678 said:


> go to the hub


^^^^Hubs are not open.^^^^

As suggested, google for Vehicle Requirements Uber, for your city (which you aren't showing in your profile, or telling us) Every market has different vehicle requirements for different service levels.


----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

I know hubs are not open but that is the only way to get something done. The people on the phone can only read what is on their computer screen, they will read you the same thing over and over. It’s not even worth trying to call them


----------



## Calirolla (Aug 13, 2018)

Mercedes C class is listed under regular X in places like New York. Might of misread the 'GLC' class suvs in the black mix. That is strange New York even has Hummers listed as X.
*UberX*
Mercedes-Benz190, 220, A-Class, B-Class, B200, C-Class, CL-Class, CLA-Class, CLK-Class, CLS-Class, E-Class, E-Class Wagon, G-Class, GL-Class, GLA-Class, GLC-Class, GLE-Class, GLK-Class, GLS-Class, M-Class, Metris, ML Class, R-Class, S-Class, Sprinter, V-Class, Valente, Viano, Vito
The Pacifica is listed under both X and XL so might check with customer service about adding the XL option.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I had to go down to the greenlight hub to get XL added as an option on my car. Phone/App support could not help.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Oh my God! You didn't do any homework and went ahead and purchased the Mercedes. Damn! Are you serious? Uber black is limousine. It is as complicated as a taxi, you just can't become a taxi driver or a limo driver by a few taps on the app. You have to do a lot of paperwork. You need to open a TCP, and register your business with the state police before anything else. Commercial insurance is not the only requirement. Uber also creates two accounts for you, a regular one and then a Commercial one.
Since you have already invested in a vehicle, so now go ahead and do all the paperwork. I hope Uber Black is still open in your market. Otherwise find private clients or join a limo company.
And open a Corporation, you will pay significantly less taxes every year.
By the way, you should have bought a highend Lexus Sedan. Friend in CA does Uber Black in a Lexus.
Good luck!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I believe for premier you have to have at least an E class

If you are new I think you also have to do a min of 75 rides or so to get it


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Kodyhead said:


> I believe for premier you have to have at least an E class
> 
> If you are new I think you also have to do a min of 75 rides or so to get it


In NYC, yes. Class E DL is required there by the TLC.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

12345678 said:


> I know hubs are not open but that is the only way to get something done.....


Once they reopen, yes.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Need one of these, not a minivan, for uberblack


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

68350 said:


> Once they reopen, yes.


If they reopen .


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Call Uber and convince them that your regular insure is actually commercial insurance, best of luck...It certainly used to work...


----------



## Babak (May 25, 2016)

What an idiot 😂


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Kodyhead said:


> I believe for premier you have to have at least an E class
> 
> If you are new I think you also have to do a min of 75 rides or so to get it


It depends on the city, maybe...I am pretty sure it used to be 250 rides as well as a certain level on star rating plus approval...



Babak said:


> What an idiot &#128514;


Am I the idiot? I have a master's degree and have been accepted to a PhB program not sure if I am going to do it at the moment...I think I would rather become your boss!


----------



## MajorJohnny (Jun 9, 2020)

MajorJohnny said:


> So, I have a 2019 Chrysler Pacifica that qualifies for xl, but that option never shows, and I never get xl rides on Uber. Of course, it works just fine on Lyft. I just purchased a Mercedes C300 Sedan, with the intention of being able to get black rides. It is qualified, including color. However, it does not show https://19216801.onl/ https://routerlogin.uno/ https://192168ll.link/ the option to select black rides. Has anybody had this issue before? I tried calling support, but that guy's advice was just make another account. Not so sure about that.


thank you my issue has been solved


----------



## Alan blue (Jul 22, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> Oh my God! You didn't do any homework and went ahead and purchased the Mercedes. Damn! Are you serious? Uber black is limousine. It is as complicated as a taxi, you just can't become a taxi driver or a limo driver by a few taps on the app. You have to do a lot of paperwork. You need to open a TCP, and register your business with the state police before anything else. Commercial insurance is not the only requirement. Uber also creates two accounts for you, a regular one and then a Commercial one.
> Since you have already invested in a vehicle, so now go ahead and do all the paperwork. I hope Uber Black is still open in your market. Otherwise find private clients or join a limo company.
> And open a Corporation, you will pay significantly less taxes every year.
> By the way, you should have bought a highend Lexus Sedan. Friend in CA does Uber Black in a Lexus.
> Good luck!


hi
plz I am in Houston and plan to Uber black suv
what should I do..the office close and the help doesn't help they just sent me info about the car that is can be gmc ,Cadillac,Chevrolet,ford,infinite,Lexus,Lincoln.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Awesome. Your enthusiasm to go out and invest in yourself with that new Benz before even reading the rules is the same run through walls (laws) attitude that birthed Uber to start.
> 
> Good luck, you are going to love it.


----------



## zeno15 (10 mo ago)

The automobiles on which they agreed are actually four different vehicles: two RWD variants and two AWD versions, with gas and electric versions in between. Later on, the vehicles will be able to be retrofitted with an electric engine.

Router-address.com - IP and Router, Modem Login Details

https://whatmyagenow.com/


----------

